# Slush Plow



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried using one of these slush plows that attaches to your snowblower? It looks like a pretty good idea.

Slush Plow | Snow Blower Accessories | Snow Blower Attachment for removing Slush and Sleet


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHH I am not drilling through the frame just to hang that thing on there. NO WAY.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Has anyone tried using one of these slush plows that attaches to your snowblower? It looks like a pretty good idea.
> 
> Slush Plow | Snow Blower Accessories | Snow Blower Attachment for removing Slush and Sleet


 For that price it is much much cheaper to put a Clarence Impeller kit and tackle the slush with ease. Maybe the next snow blower attachment will be a front attached mower with a small radiator for the engine?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHH I am not drilling through the frame just to hang that thing on there. NO WAY.


LOL!! I don't know that I would get one, but it looks like it would be fun to use. I like the idea of using the machine you already have for doing the plow work when the blower is having a difficult time in the slush. I am thinking my old track drive would have worked well with this setup.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Would put stress on the friction drive... no?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Ariens1976 said:


> Would put stress on the friction drive?


 Indeed


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the plow cost more than I paid for either two stage toro I have but like PS93 I'm not drilling holes in my machine. I'm going to get the 521 up to the shop so I can have some heat and put the impeller kit on it


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd make an attachment with some flat stock and hang it out in front of the machine rather then drill holes in the machine frame


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Normex said:


> For that price it is much much cheaper to put a Clarence Impeller kit and tackle the slush with ease. Maybe the next snow blower attachment will be a front attached mower with a small radiator for the engine?


Agreed, I have an impeller kit on my main snowblower and it handles the slush with ease. I have had no issues with it clogging ever since I installed it.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

1. It looks like the operator is pushing the machine pretty hard in the video.
2. As some have already said, why not just blow the stuff.


----------

